# Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg?



## BioDzl Treg (Jan 23, 2005)

Are there any V10 owners who have figured out if we can retrofit the remote control for the built-in heater unit to our North American V10's? If someone could point me in the right direction I would be willing to do some research on this myself and share it.
Thanks.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

I'd be interested as well. It's been a bit cold up here lately....


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (BioDzl Treg)*

Bob:
I'm not claiming any knowledge about this subject, but based on the research I have done to investigate retrofit of the parking heater to a Phaeton, I think you would have to consider the following things:
*1)* A few additional coolant hoses. The current fitment only provides supplemental heat to the cabin heater, not to the engine block.
*2)* An antenna system to pick up the signal from the remote.
*3)* A bit of recoding of both the parking heater and perhaps one other controller in the vehicle (central comfort controller?) to indicate that a parking heater, rather than a supplemental heater is installed.
That is what is required to convert the supplemental heater on the V6 and V10 diesel Phaetons to a parking heater. I don't think it would be a difficult task - some European Phaeton owners have done it - but I really don't know more about the process than that.
Michael


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (BioDzl Treg)*


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*

Here are the VAG-COM scans from the V6-TDI we got to play with this summer. It had the AUX heat controls, but since the manual was written in German and we were not in range of anything internet at the time, we couldn't make it work.
Here are some modules that should be related to the AUX heater. Note, the climate control was a 4 zone system in this particular vehicle. 
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Controller: 7L6 819 008 B
Component: Standheizung E1MAC 0235
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
Address 08: Auto HVAC
Controller: 7L6 907 044 H
Component: CLIMAtronic 2+2 X 3717
Coding: 0000230
Shop #: WSC 31414
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof
Controller: 7L6 919 044 J
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0538
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 03999
Address 09: Cent. Elect.
Controller: 7L6 937 049 M
Component: 2902
Coding: 0122108
Shop #: WSC 31414
Best of luck! it would be a nice mod for you oil burners.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled:
If you look at a diagnostic scan from a V10 diesel Touareg (North American specification), you will see that it also has a controller 18 in it for the Parking Heater (in German, Standheizungen). I have posted a picture below that shows the location of the heater in a North American V10 Touareg.
All diesel Touaregs and Phaetons (all over the world) are equipped with these Webasto heaters. They are required for the purpose of boosting the temperature of the coolant entering the heater core. The current generation of VW diesels in these large vehicles are very fuel-efficient and for that reason do not generate sufficient excess heat to keep the cabin comfortable in the wintertime. Therefore, VW adds the supplemental heater.
If you pay a bit of extra money (not much), VW will add a few hoses, add an antenna wire, and provide you with two remote controls. You can now use your supplemental heater as a parking heater. This is not offered in North America due to concern about liability laws and frivolous lawsuits in the USA - VW is concerned that some fool would park their vehicle in a closed garage, with the parking heater set on a timer (available via the radio / nav screen), asphyxiate the whole family, then sue VW. Depending on what state they were in, they could win.
Anyway - if you want to convert a NAR Touareg diesel to support the park heating function, you need to look at the parts catalog (from Europe) and see what additional hoses are used when the standheating function is installed. If you can live without the remote control - meaning, you are satisfied with controlling it by the timer via the radio / navigation screen only - then all you need to do is buy the hoses, install them, recode the vehicle to indicate that standheating is installed, and voila, you are done.
It is a bit more expensive and more complex to retrofit this feature to a vehicle that does not have an auxiliary heater already installed - for example, a gas powered Touareg. Plan on a budget of about $2,000.- I refitted one to my 2002 Golf, just for the heck of it - that whole process was well documented on the TDI Club website.
Here is a link to more information about the parking heater, in the Phaeton forum: Standheizungen (Parking Heater) - OEM installation.
Michael
*Supplemental Heater in NAR V10 TDI*


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
Very informative, as usual, but I think you may have gone just a bit to far to get that cut-away photo.








_(duplicate photo removed - Michael)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:28 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Very informative, as usual, but I think you may have gone just a bit to far to get that cut-away photo.









Yeah, well, I was in a hurry, and didn't have the right tool with me.
Michael


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (quattroTDI)*











































_Modified by quattroTDI at 2:47 AM 12-12-2005_


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (quattroTDI)*

Volkswagen > Touareg > 2004 - 2005
Auxiliary heater
82 - Auxiliary engine coolant heater, dismantling and assembling
Auxiliary engine coolant heater with Programmable Timer E111and /or radio remote control:
Auxiliary heater pdf file



_Modified by quattroTDI at 3:32 AM 12-12-2005_


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (quattroTDI)*

It seems that all the parts are installed in the US models with the exception of the remote control/programm unit. It might be as easy as the starter button.
Do we know if the wireing harness for the receiver is pre-installed? It would be quite expensive to leave that out for the only 400 US V10s. They might have used the Euro harness and just did not hook it up to something.
I am in, this is certainly something I am missing!
Does anyone exactly know where the receiver is normally located? It looks like rear roof area.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Anyway - if you want to convert a NAR Touareg diesel to support the park heating function, you need to look at the parts catalog (from Europe) and see what additional hoses are used when the standheating function is installed. If you can live without the remote control - meaning, you are satisfied with controlling it by the timer via the radio / navigation screen only - then all you need to do is buy the hoses, install them, recode the vehicle to indicate that standheating is installed, and voila, you are done.
[/img][/url]

After reading more about it, what additional hoses would be needed? If you don't want the remote control, and the nav screen controls the timer, it might be nothing more than the programming.


----------



## BoostAddiction (Aug 31, 2004)

The pics don't appear to show the cute "exhaust pipe" the heater uses. I once left my Treg after a short run after a cold start, and could see moisture vapor as from an exhaust exiting near the drivers door. It turned out to be the exhaust from the Webasto heater.
-Will


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (docjenser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docjenser* »_After reading more about it, what additional hoses would be needed? 

Webasto heaters that are installed at the factory for the purpose of stand-heating as well as auxiliary heating supply warmed coolant to both the block and the heater core.
I suspect (based on my knowledge of the same installation in diesel powered Phaetons) that the Webasto heaters that are installed for the sole purpose of providing supplemental heating to the cabin when the engine is running do not have the plumbing required to provide warmed coolant to the engine block.
The schematic diagram above is great for the purpose of getting an overview of system design (by the way, thanks very much to Quattro TDI for posting it), but it's not an engineering diagram for constructing a system. To determine exactly what plumbing differences may exist between the stand-heating and supplemental heating vehicles and the supplemental heating only vehicles, you would need to look at the ETKA parts catalog pages that show coolant hose configurations for both (European) versions of the vehicle. Then, you would need to look at the ETKA parts catalog pages showing coolant hose configurations for the NAR spec vehicles, and determine what (if any) differences exist.
Michael


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*

They have been advertising these on the radio around here lately - I wonder if the controls for this aftermarket webasto would be compatible with the V10 OEM unit.
Webasto BlueHeat


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (4x4s)*

The aftermarket unit is pretty much the same thing as the VW OEM unit, although I imagine there will be some small differences.
Assuming that the question about coolant hose configuration gets sorted out, the next thing that needs to be determined is if, in fact, any additional controls are needed to support the stand-heating function. Personally, I kind of doubt it - I think that all that will have to be done is to recode the truck to indicate that it has stand-heating installed, and that will bring up the stand-heating menu on the central control screen (radio-nav unit). That is how it works on a Phaeton. I can recode my Phaeton to indicate that it has stand-heating installed, and I will see a menu item for it appear on the J523 Front Information Display and Control Head. Heck, I don't even have a supplemental heater in the vehicle, let alone one that is configured for use as a stand-heater.
But - one step at a time. Let's figure out if there are coolant hose differences first. I don't think it would be wise to recode the truck to indicate a stand-heater is installed until we find out if any physical changes are needed. The last thing we want is to have problems with a heat-producing device that is normally operated without supervision or observation.
Michael


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*

Heat controls for the Touareg are controlled by buttons in the overhead clock/compass unit, not by the NAV unit. The control head will have to be present for the timer and function controls for the Webasto. No idea if different wiring is needed. I wish I had played with the V6-TDI controls while we had it.
More reference on the heater controls can be found in this thread, but, I'll post the first picture of the manual to try and bait people to read the older thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1744859


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (aircooled)*

Aufrüstung des Zuheizers beim Diesel mit Aufrüstkit TT-C und Telestart T80 nur möglich, wenn Softwarestand der Heizung 03/13 oder höher (z. B. 03/14 usw.).
It seems that this possible with an upgrade kit from webasto (TT-C) and the remote start kit (T80). People in Germany have done it at their dealers, it was Euro 749.00 installed. The webasto heating unit has to have the software version 03/14 or higher.
The heater in the touareg seems to be connected to the cooling water system.
The touareg freunde forum in Germany is full of info


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (docjenser)*

http://www.webastoshowroom.com...g.pdf


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (quattroTDI)*

Wiring diagram as PDF-file


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (quattroTDI)*

see diagram No 12/3 here : http://vw.touareg.free.fr/diagram.pdf
Maybe we can add the timer: sun roof display J703. 
And connect J703 pin 1-2 to the dash pannel J533 green connector pin 31-32.
what do you think about it ?
ref of the timer J703 : 7L6 919 044 J 5J6 (cristal grey) 180€


----------



## BioDzl Treg (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*

Thanks everyone for your insight. From a glance it would appear that there are a couple of options.
1) Source the overhead control panel and remote from Europe and use VAG Com to tell my North American Treg that it is now equipped with the full function heater?
2) Is it possible to use the Webasto aftermarket controller to accomplish the same thing?
Any other ideas?


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (BioDzl Treg)*

All TDI Touareg have the auxilary heater Webasto. We need only to add the timer to turn on it automatically.


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*

I took a look in ETKA, the coolant circuit of the engine is different between aux. heater and parking heater.
With the parking heater an electro-valve are included.
I think when you turn on the parking heater, only the cabin is heated, not the engine.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R5TDI* »_We need only to add the timer to turn on it automatically.

I think (I am not sure about this) that in practice, 'adding the timer' means changing the control module in the top of the Webasto heater. That would then allow the user to control the heater by setting a timer using the same control panel that is used for navigation, radio, etc.
If one wanted to go the next step further and add support for remote control operation (radio control), then you would have to add the required antenna.
Lastly, if one wanted to heat the engine itself (rather than just the cabin of the vehicle), some additional plumbing work would need to be done to put the engine block into the supplementary coolant heater flow circuit. 
Michael


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_

Lastly, if one wanted to heat the engine itself (rather than just the cabin of the vehicle), some additional plumbing work would need to be done to put the engine block into the supplementary coolant heater flow circuit. 
Michael

I am not agree. I think if you want heat only the cabin, you need some additionnal hoses and one electrovalve. 
maybe, it is faster , to heat only the cabin. And maybe it is not good to heat the engine when the engine is stopped, because the oil is not warmed ???


_Modified by R5TDI at 11:05 PM 1-1-2006_


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*

see diagram here : http://vw.touareg.free.fr/coolant.jpg


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R5TDI* »_I am not agree. I think if you want heat only the cabin, you need some additional hoses and one electrovalve. 
maybe, it is faster , to heat only the cabin. And maybe it is not good to heat the engine when the engine is stopped, because the oil is not warmed ???

As I understand it, the intended functional difference between the two systems is as follows:
*1) Supplemental Heating* - This is what is built in as standard equipment on every diesel powered Phaeton or Touareg. It consists of a Webasto coolant heater that will raise the temperature of the coolant that is being supplied to the heater core when the engine itself is not generating sufficient heat to keep the cabin at a comfortable temperature - for example, before the engine has fully warmed up, or, when the engine is operating at idle speed, and thus not generating enough 'waste' heat to meet cabin heating needs.
*2) Parking Heater* - fulfills all the functions described above, but additionally will operate when the engine is off for the purpose of heating the cabin, and also pre-heating the engine coolant (to enable faster, easier starts and quicker engine warm-up) when programmed to do so. The programming can be accomplished either through a timer that is operated via the same screen as radio and navigation, or by a little remote control similar to a key fob.
If you want the functionality of configuration 2), you have to order it as an option. This option is not available in North America for fear of litigation arising from stupid people who would enable operation of the parking heater whilst the vehicle was inside an enclosed building (garage).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*

Below is the diagram that R5TDI referred to in his post above. I do not know who made this diagram (I would be happy to provide credit to the author if they contact me) and I don't know whether it is accurate and complete or not. However, it does appear to make sense.
At the very bottom of this post you will find a downloadable PDF (in German) that discusses conversion of a supplemental heater in a Volkswagen T5 (minivan) to a Parking Heater. Again, I have no idea how credible the information is.
Michael
*Touareg Parking Heater Schematic*


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
As I understand it, the intended functional difference between the two systems is as follows:
*1) Supplemental Heating* - This is what is built in as standard equipment on every diesel powered Phaeton or Touareg. It consists of a Webasto coolant heater that will raise the temperature of the coolant that is being supplied to the heater core when the engine itself is not generating sufficient heat to keep the cabin at a comfortable temperature - for example, before the engine has fully warmed up, or, when the engine is operating at idle speed, and thus not generating enough 'waste' heat to meet cabin heating needs.
*2) Parking Heater* - fulfills all the functions described above, but additionally will operate when the engine is off for the purpose of heating the cabin, and also pre-heating the engine coolant (to enable faster, easier starts and quicker engine warm-up) when programmed to do so. The programming can be accomplished either through a timer that is operated via the same screen as radio and navigation, or by a little remote control similar to a key fob.
If you want the functionality of configuration 2), you have to order it as an option. This option is not available in North America for fear of litigation arising from stupid people who would enable operation of the parking heater whilst the vehicle was inside an enclosed building (garage).
Michael

Sorry but i am not agree about the valve, i think with the valve you have the capability to heat only the cabin (faster) and when the temp of the cabin is reached, the valve is opened and you warm the engine. what do you think about this ?
Because on the first diagram you have the possibility to "rest" the heat of the engine, by the way, you can heat the engine with the burner.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*

Below is a *German language* Volkswagen Self-Study program that gives you more information that you would ever want to know about _Zusatzwasserheizung_ (supplemental water heating) on the Phaeton. Perhaps it may be of use to those of you who are trying to do research about retrofitting or enabling parking heater capability on your Touaregs.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R5TDI* »_ ...I think with the valve you have the capability to heat only the cabin (faster) and when the temp of the cabin is reached, the valve is opened and you warm the engine. what do you think about this?

I agree with you. I think you have properly described the design objective of the parking heater: first priority is given to heating the cabin, and once the cabin has reached the target temperature, the coolant that is returning from the cabin heater core (radiator) is then routed to the engine for the purpose of pre-warming the engine block.
Michael


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Below is the diagram that R5TDI referred to in his post above. I do not know who made this diagram (I would be happy to provide credit to the author if they contact me) and I don't know whether it is accurate and complete or not. However, it does appear to make sense.


I am the othor








I don't know the temp of the water after the cabin heater.
With the upper diagram: i think when the cabin will be warm, the engine will warm too. but it will be long to heat the cabin because the pump take the cold water in the engine block.
In the lower diagram the pump is on closed circuit on the cabin heater.


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Below is a *German language* Volkswagen Self-Study program that gives you more information that you would ever want to know about _Zusatzwasserheizung_ (supplemental water heating) on the Phaeton. Perhaps it may be of use to those of you who are trying to do research about retrofitting or enabling parking heater capability on your Touaregs.
Michael

Check the ssp file page 28: Die Einbindung des Zuheizers in den Kühlmittelkreislauf des V10 TDI Motors. 
Beim Zuheizer entfällt das Absperrventil für Kühlmittel. Er ist ständig mit dem Kühlmittelkreislauf des
Motors verbunden.
!!!!


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Retrofit remote control for built in heater on V10 Treg? (R5TDI)*

Volkswagen offers conversion kits for most vehicles that were manufactured with the auxilliary heater, but without the parking heater. I have not located one for the Touareg, but here is some information a kit for the Touran:
http://www.langzeittest.de/vw-...r.pdf
http://forum.gute-fahrt.de/arc....html
It may just be that there is no Volkswagen kit for the Touareg, but I could be wrong. It would be nice to have, as my V10 sits out in the driveway on cold winter mornings...


----------

